# Das kino Rätsel



## Rikkui (30. März 2010)

Hey weiß jemand die lösung von dem Rätsel?
http://daf-raetsel.de/kino.htm

mfg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

<.< die reinste Hirnfolter!


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. März 2010)

Inge Peter Thomas Karin Andrea Ralf Claudia Erich

Diese Rätsel sind meistens knüppeldick, aber das hier ist echt einfach...


----------



## The Paladin (30. März 2010)

Dieses Rätsel erinnert mich an das Einstein Rätsel, nur ist das Einstein Rätsel viel härter und ich habe es erst nach 1 Stunde gelöst.

*Aufgabenstellung:*  

1. Es gibt fünf Häuser mit je einer anderen Farbe. 2. In jedem Haus wohnt eine Person einer anderen Nationalität. 3. Jeder Hausbewohner bevorzugt ein bestimmtes Getränk, raucht eine bestimmte Zigarettenmarke und hält ein bestimmtes Haustier. 4. Keine der fünf Personen trinkt das gleiche Getränk, raucht die gleichen Zigaretten oder hält das gleiche Tier wie einer seiner Nachbarn. *Frage: Wem gehört der Fisch?*  

Ihre Hinweise:  

Der Brite lebt im roten Haus 
Der Schwede hält einen Hund 
Der Däne trinkt gerne Tee 
Das grüne Haus steht links vom weißen Haus 
Der Besitzer des grünen Hauses trinkt Kaffee 
Die Person, die Pall Mall raucht, hält einen Vogel 
Der Mann, der im mittleren Haus wohnt, trinkt Milch 
Der Besitzer des gelben Hauses raucht Dunhill 
Der Norweger wohnt im ersten Haus 
Der Marlboro-Raucher wohnt neben dem, der eine Katze hält 
Der Mann, der ein Pferd hält, wohnt neben dem, der Dunhill raucht 
Der Winfield-Raucher trinkt gerne Bier 
Der Norweger wohnt neben dem blauen Haus 
Der Deutsche raucht Rothmans 
Der Marlboro-Raucher hat einen Nachbarn, der Wasser trinkt 


Hinweis: Benutzt Excel oder Papier wo ihr eine Tabelle hinmalt.
​


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. März 2010)

Das Einstein Rätsel ist in der Tat ne ganze Ecke härter... Hat Spaß gemacht es zu lösen. 
Hast du noch mehr auf Lager?


----------



## The Paladin (30. März 2010)

Nö, aber villeicht gibt es noch welche im Internet. Ich schau mal bei Google ob da noch welche sind. 

Aber zuerst muss ich nach Wien zum Friseur.


----------



## Meriane (30. März 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Inge Peter Thomas Karin Andrea Ralf Claudia Erich
> 
> Diese Rätsel sind meistens knüppeldick, aber das hier ist echt einfach...



Hab sogar ne andere Lösung...
Ralf Claudia Erich Inge Peter Thomas Karin Andrea
geht wohl beides

das Einstein-Rätsel war viel besser ^^


----------



## Falathrim (30. März 2010)

Gibt X Rätselthreads im Forenspiele-Bereich.
/reported


----------

